# About to buy my first TT -just a quick question!



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi everyone!

After trawling through the forums for the last week I finally made a decision on what model TT to buy. I've decided on the MK1 3.2 with DSG - and am viewing one on the weekend!! A good choice???

With regards to the DSG is there any particular way of identifying if its got problems OR will it be obvious when its driven?

Thanks in advance

Saj


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  Its obvious by all accounts.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers!

Hopefully it'll be ok - i'm sick of looking, its took me ages to find one with the exact spec/price i want!! Prices have plummeted in that time - so not all bad!! :lol: Fingers crossed!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... Good luck with the purchase


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers fella!

Im currently on an oilrig off the far east coast of Russia, sods law I find one with right spec when i'm back at work  - so i've entrusted my brother back home to go and view it, get it RAC/AA inspected etc - it'll be nice to come home to!!! 

Its giving me sleepless nights!!! The tension!! lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome where abouts in Teeside are you I am in Hartlepool


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just down the road mate - Eaglescliffe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I get down to Eaglescliffe now and again my uncle lives there have you seen the post in the events section :?: We have a monthly meet second Wednesday ( looks like Tuesday or Thursday next month  ) of the month at the OK dinner on the A19


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice one Yellow, I know where that is - Cheers for the heads up!

I'll have a pop down, hopefully in my new motor!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great stuff


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah Yellow, Ive just checked the events page - its my bday that week too - on the Tuesday!! lol

I'll be there - i'll just go out on the wekend for my bday! 

See you then - either in a boring ML - or hopefully my new baby!! Should be getting it viewed today!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, hope to see you at the meet. 8)


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers fella 

Looking forward to it!!


----------

